# Fresh Air (Smoking) Stops on the Coast Starlight



## DevalDragon (Jan 24, 2018)

I have booked a trip on the _Coast Starlight _from Seattle to Burbank on February 4th, the last day for the PPC. Where are there stops that would be long enough to get out, stretch and take photos of the car? The timetable only shows Portland and the 3 Bay Area stops. I'm sure they are more and they just don't show in the timetable.


----------



## greatcats (Jan 24, 2018)

From my observation, fresh air stops should also likely be: Eugene, Klamath Falls, Sacramento, Salinas, San Luis Obispo. Not sure about Santa Barbara.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 24, 2018)

You also will have a break in Sacramento ( its a long way to the Station via the tunnel from the Platform),Davis and Martinez in addition to the 3 Bay Area stops.

Also Paso Robles and Santa Barbara usually allowsfor a brief break if close to the carded Calling time.( Don't leave train side).

It may be dark by the time you reach Santa Barbara in the Winter, and depending on the OTP.


----------



## TiBike (Jan 24, 2018)

Assuming the train isn't running late, Sacramento is usually a long stop. South of San Jose, you can't count on it, but anywhere with baggage service (Salinas, SLO, Santa Barbara) might have enough dwell time for a smoke (some coach attendants certainly think so . There are no boardings south of Santa Barbara, so they tend to push, although Oxnard and Van Nuys have baggage service.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jan 24, 2018)

Schedule permitting, the designated stops are PDX, KFS,EMY, OKJ and SJC. However, you can pretty much count on PDX and SAC since they are service stops as well.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Jan 24, 2018)

When I rode a few weeks ago Emeryville was not a stretch stop. However, we were late and there was an extended stop in Oakland to remove two private cars so I don't know if that is normal.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jan 24, 2018)

They should create a thread for the fresh air stops for each of the LD trains. It would be helpful. It also would be good to have a place to keep these handy, sort of a FAQ.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2018)

There is no "they". Feel free to create one!


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Jan 24, 2018)

It would be helpful to have a thread for each LD train so I will create one and list the stops for each train I know.

Edited: I just posted the thread.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/72231-stretchsmoke-stop-list/&do=findComment&comment=738973


----------



## chakk (Jan 28, 2018)

While there may be several smoke stops usually on LD trains, I don’t think there are any “guaranteed” smoke stops. And if an LD train is detouring, there may be none. For example, I’ve ridden a detouring CZ between Denver and Salt Lake City, and a detouring CS between LA and Oakland with no smoke stops enroute on either 8-hour-plus journey.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 28, 2018)

I've seen them jump off at Eugene for a quick puff or two.


----------



## PVD (Jan 28, 2018)

Smoking Policy
All Amtrak trains, Thruway buses and stations are entirely non-smoking. No one may smoke anything in any area on trains, on Thruway services, in stations or in any other location where smoking is prohibited. This includes:

Electronic smoking devices, such as electronic cigarettes.
Marijuana. The use or transportation of marijuana for any purpose is prohibited, even in states where recreational use is legal or permitted medically.
Smoking Stops May Be Available

If time and conditions permit, passengers may smoke on station platforms at longer stops only as announced by train crews. Smoking elsewhere and at other times is not permitted
Passengers must remain next to the train, ready to re-board immediately upon hearing the sound of the locomotive horn and the all aboard calls from Amtrak employees.
Smoking stops may be shortened or eliminated entirely if the train is operating late.State or local laws may prohibit smoking on station platforms.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Jan 28, 2018)

chakk said:


> While there may be several smoke stops usually on LD trains, I dont think there are any guaranteed smoke stops. And if an LD train is detouring, there may be none. For example, Ive ridden a detouring CZ between Denver and Salt Lake City, and a detouring CS between LA and Oakland with no smoke stops enroute on either 8-hour-plus journey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


There are some stop that are always lengthy due to a large number of people boarding/detraining and/or equipment reasons such as refueling, combining/splitting the train, or performing an engine change. Examples of these include Jacksonville, Washington, Denver, Albuquerque, Spokane, San Antonio, and Albany-Rensselaer.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jan 28, 2018)

San Luis Obispo is a 13 minute stop in both directions... it's just not shown on the CS timetable, but is on the Pacific Surfliner timetable at the back.


----------



## chakk (Jan 30, 2018)

SLO is a crew change point for the CS, so a fresh air break is most definitely possible

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 30, 2018)

La Plata, MO could've been a smoking stop yesterday. #4 arrived 13 minutes early.


----------



## SP&S (Jan 30, 2018)

Unless things have changed PDX is a fresh air stop but smoking is not allowed on the platform or in the station. Also, the doors to the tracks close ten minutes before departure so If, as the old song goes, _ya gotta have another cigarette_, check before going out the front doors.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 30, 2018)

On a good day 11 should arrive into PDX an hour before departure. Its carded for an hour to go between Vancouver into Portland. And it's a thirty minute stop.


----------



## dogbert617 (Feb 6, 2018)

SP&S said:


> Unless things have changed PDX is a fresh air stop but smoking is not allowed on the platform or in the station. Also, the doors to the tracks close ten minutes before departure so If, as the old song goes, _ya gotta have another cigarette_, check before going out the front doors.


Does that mean you have to exit the platform, and walk through the station and then to the street to smoke at Portland? Good to know, and I'll remember that if I ever ride the Coast Starlight. And of course, to be careful about doing that if a station stop is shortened.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 7, 2018)

Good information. Are there other CS stops that do not allow smoking on the platform where passengers might take a smoking break?


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> Good information. Are there other CS stops that do not allow smoking on the platform where passengers might take a smoking break?


San Jose does not allow smoking but is a stretch stop.


----------



## chakk (Feb 7, 2018)

SP&S said:


> Unless things have changed PDX is a fresh air stop but smoking is not allowed on the platform or in the station. Also, the doors to the tracks close ten minutes before departure so If, as the old song goes, _ya gotta have another cigarette_, check before going out the front doors.


I would not be surprised if smoking was banned entirely within the city limits of Portland. Like San Francisco, where you must drive to Daly City to take a puff, according to the skits on “Prairie Home Companion”.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Feb 7, 2018)

Everytime one of these threads about fresh air (smoking) stops I think about this.

First, while I am not a smoker, I am an extreme organizer (dare I say, compulsively obsessive) when planning for travel of any kind. According, (if I was a smoker), I think I'd pack nicotine patches, rather than hope and rely on the "fresh air" stops.

So my question is, for smokers if this: is this not an agreeable option?

I am serious and most definitely not being snarky or trying to start anything... just curious.???


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 8, 2018)

With the way Smoking laws are going would not be surprised to find other platforms No Smoking soon. Now I know all service stops have no smoking areas due to the fueling, etc.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 8, 2018)

Smoking is not allowed at any train platforms in the state of Illinois. This law predates Metra, and possibly, Amtrak.


----------



## PVD (Feb 8, 2018)

Many people forget that a great number of stations are not owned by Amtrak, so state or local laws may prohibit smoking in areas (like platforms)where time would otherwise permit it.


----------



## chakk (Feb 11, 2018)

I recall that some towns on the CZ route banned smoking on their station platforms because too many cigarette butts were not being properly discarded into waste recepticles. The city fathers grew tired of having to pick up after these folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes, I remember hearing that being announced on a couple trains where smoking was still allowed on some platforms.


----------



## Asher (Feb 13, 2018)

Does anyone remember when the only place you couldn't smoke was in a movie theater?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 13, 2018)

anumberone said:


> Does anyone remember when the only place you couldn't smoke was in a movie theater?


Depends on where you lived, you could smoke most places except Church in most Southern States back in the day!Profs could smoke in College Classrooms in Texas when I went !


----------



## Asher (Feb 14, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> anumberone said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember when the only place you couldn't smoke was in a movie theater?
> ...


Exactly what I was saying. It was a great time for smokers. Not so much now, its not worth the effort and the reason I quit 35+ years ago. But, like they used to say in the service, smoke um if you got em!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 14, 2018)

Unfortunately, I have had too many friends pass away prematurely from lung cancer due to their heavy smoking for years. It may have been a great time for smokers, but today many of those same people are suffering or have died. Watching the suffering each of my friends suffered through is gut wrenching. They thoroughly enjoyed their smoking but in the end many wished they had been more informed and smarter.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 14, 2018)

CAMISSY55 said:


> According, (if I was a smoker), I think I'd pack nicotine patches, rather than hope and rely on the "fresh air" stops.
> 
> So my question is, for smokers if this: is this not an agreeable option?
> 
> I am serious and most definitely not being snarky or trying to start anything... just curious.???


For my ex-bf, the patches helped a bit with the physical withdrawal but not the psychological withdrawal.

He liked the taste, the deep inhalation (which is relaxing even if you don’t smoke), the feeling of the smoke filling his lungs, etc.

Analogy: A glucose drip will keep you “fed”, but wouldn’t you rather have a cheeseburger?






The psychological addiction is why some ex-smokers gain weight. My mother missed the hand-to-mouth motion and started eating instead of smoking. She switched to carrot sticks and pretzel sticks after she realized she’d gained ten pounds. She also started crocheting.

It’s been ten years, but she still craves cigarettes. It’s a daily struggle, and I commend anyone who quits.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 14, 2018)

All ex-smokers ( ie "junkies" )have a struggle to give up such an addictive behaviour.In my case ( 35 years a chain smoker with a triple addiction of nicotine,coffee and menthol),I tried almost everything on offer to quit, but without real will power nothing will work.

I finally used Nicotine gum,will power and drank lots of water and juices,exercise and took a LOA from work and spent 6 weeks in a small Mexican Fishing Village where Cigs werent readily available to get away from stress..I also quit smoking pot even though that was enjoyable compared to cigs!

Best Thing I ever did for my health and my financial status!

Everything starting tasting and smelling good again, and for sure I gained a little weight but I'd been underweight for years!

Try it,it's Worth it!


----------



## greatcats (Feb 14, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> All ex-smokers had a struggle to give up such an addictive behaviour.In my case ( 35 years a chain smoker with a double addiction of nicotine and menthol),I tried almost everything on offer to quit, but without real will power nothing will work.
> 
> I finally used Nicotine gum,will power and drank lots of water and juices,exercise and and spent 6 weeks in a small Mexican Fishing Village where Cigs werent readily available.I also quit smoking pot even though that was enjoyable compared to cigs!
> 
> ...


Bravo Mr. Dylan!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Asher (Feb 15, 2018)

Back in the 70s my dad, brothers, friends at work quit cold turkey. I tried and never got through one day before giving in. Finally one day I got past the first day and decided I never wanted to go through that day again and never have. There is a lot you miss, shortness of breath. Takes about a month to notice that. The aggravation of where and when you can light up, and the cost of the damn things. Dont want to beat smokers up, but .


----------



## KmH (Feb 15, 2018)

I quit cold turkey too, at age 53.

I was a dedicated smoker - 2 packs a day.

The first week of quitting was made easier because I was in the hospital after having had a myocardial infarction and 2 days later quintuple bypass surgery.

A year later, apparently the medico-official point one can declare being a ex-smoker, my family was still amazed I had managed to quit smoking.

I just made up my mind the day after my MI that I was forever more a dedicated ex-smoker.

Frankly, stopping smoking is the nicest thing I've ever done for myself.

Doctors & nurses told me very, very few people quit smoking after having a heart attack.

March 21, 2018 it will be 13 years since I last smoked a cigarette.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 15, 2018)

Congratulations on your 13 years. Your family and friends must be thrilled just as much as you are.


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Kudos to all those that have stopped smoking! When I asked the question about nicotine patches, what I really was getting at was warding off the physical withdrawal symptoms so as not to be anxious, irritable, and worrying when the next smoke (or fresh air) stop will be.

I never became a cigarette smoker. I used to try it when out with friends when smoking was still allowed in restaurants and bars. Fortunately, I just never took to it. That is not to say other vices haven't plagued me. The love of good food and red wine (and advancing age) make keeping my weight under control a daily struggle.


----------



## dogbert617 (May 12, 2018)

MikefromCrete said:


> Smoking is not allowed at any train platforms in the state of Illinois. This law predates Metra, and possibly, Amtrak.


Actually, I know that is NOT true. I know you can basically smoke on the outside of ANY train platform(and definitely Metra commuter rail ones) I've been to in Illinois, with the exception of the few communities that stupidly forbid smoking anywhere on the platform(i.e. Deerfield, Highland Park, etc). The catch is you have to be at least 15 feet(Illinois law) from the door or windows into that train station building for Metra, to be able to smoke. At least in those few communities with train platform smoking bans, that rule is never enforced on Metra platforms in my experience. A few years back when I took an Amtrak trip to Galesburg, I definitely didn't see any signs that smoking wasn't allowed on that platform, and myself and a few other fellow waiting passengers for the next Amtrak train smoked on the outside of that platform without any issue. And of course, terminal Metra stations in downtown Chicago don't allow smoking on the platform either(i.e. LaSalle Street, Union Station, Ogilvie/Chicago and Northwestern, Metra Electric). I know for the latter at certain platforms it isn't always enforced strictly, but myself I don't chance disobeying that rule. A workaround at the LaSalle Street station, is that you can walk over to the west stairs(to the south side of Congress Parkway, and I've done that too) to smoke. If you're waiting for a South Shore Line train, you can walk to an east exit down a ramp that goes out to Lower Wacker Drive just outside those doors, to smoke. I've even seen South Shore Line train employees do that, as well.

Also keep in mind I've ALWAYS been a respectful smoker, and smoke away from others if I do smoke on any Metra or Amtrak platform. And of course, keep in mind the direction of the wind so my smoke doesn't hit others downwind.



KmH said:


> I quit cold turkey too, at age 53.
> 
> I was a dedicated smoker - 2 packs a day.
> 
> ...


I'm a very VERY light and off and on smoker, but that said, I would quit if my health issues got really bad for myself. Including if I were to ever have a heart attack. That said, I had been thinking I may try to quit sometime in the next few years, and no later than in my early 40s. We'll see what happens down the road. Glad things did work out for you, and that you made the best choice for your personal situation to quit.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 12, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> Good information. Are there other CS stops that do not allow smoking on the platform where passengers might take a smoking break?


San Jose, I believe.


----------

